# Favorite fast food joint?



## ladyhand (Mar 20, 2007)

I was just thinking what's everyone fave fastfood joint? For me Hardees definately has the best burgers. If anybody out there has not tried their spicy buffalo chicken sandwich or ostrich burger they are both a must try..


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 20, 2007)

We went to a Hardees for the first time a coouple of weeks ago. Very disappointed in the burgers; it was like chewing on leather. Now, it may be just certain franchisees who don't know how to prepare a burger, but  we probably won't go to another ne any time soon.

For fast food ,usually when we are on the interstate traveling a good distance, we stop at Wendy's for chili.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh this is a shameful confession that I know most of you won't understand!! Last week I had a Hamburger Happy Meal after resisting the temptation for about a month.  Definately would not appreciate it if it was a steady diet but I do crave McD's about once every 2 - 3 months.   I like Wendy's chili with a squirt of their hot sauce that they have in packets.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of "fast foods" period. Some fo them are ok at best the first time you eat them...It's the second time(later) that I have to eat an item that ruins it for me In my area Hardee's would be way down the list of places I would stop. In fact I think I would just opt for a Coke and p-nuts until such time I could find more platable fare.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to say, I do like fast food, Big Mac from McD's,and Big Boy from the same ! - Frosty's from Wendy's !  French Dip from Arby's !


----------



## RMS (Mar 20, 2007)

I like Arby's but I don't eat it much.
Wendy's is good too.
Mickey D's fries are the best.
And I like a whopper junior sometimes. (love their onion ring sauce)
I used to like Hardee's until they did away with the Roast beef sandwiches.
But White Castle is what I crave simply because we can't get it here since we moved.  (The frozen ones are not the same)
Going over this list it looks like I'm a junk food junkie...LOL  I'm really not, just once in a while.
Oh and I can do Taco Bell every once in  a while too.  Mexican Pizza!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 20, 2007)

I love pizza, so whatever the local corner pizzeria is, is my fave fast food joint.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2007)

KFC
Burger King
Pizza joints
Submarine sandwich shops
Ice Cream shops
Bakeries

to name just a few


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 20, 2007)

McDonalds for their Quarter Pounder w/Cheese, Crispy Chicken Sandwich and of course their fries.

Arby's for the Chicken Bacon Swiss. Used to love going in and getting their jalapeno poppers but unfort. they don't sell those around here anymore  .

Wendy's .... Single and Fries....the taste of this meal always reminds me of my deceased brother because he used to treat mom and I to this meal when I was young. We didn't get to go out much back then so it was always special. 

Weiner Works.....I'm sure you all probably haven't heard of this place. My favorite is the Footlong Chili dog with chili, onion, mustard and cheese.... and a french fry delight w/chili, onion, sourcream and cheese..........yummy!

Boy not that its out there I realize my choices aren't the healthiest but then again it is fast food and luckily I don't eat it that often


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> KFC
> Burger King
> Pizza joints
> Submarine sandwich shops
> ...


The only ones on this list that I would consider fast food joints would be KFC and Burger King.

I will occasionally eat at BK or Wendys. They both can be decent if you get food that is made fresh and not sitting under the lamps. Even then it is very hit or miss, but when you get one that is made well and is hot then they can taste alright.


----------



## dgregory (Mar 20, 2007)

Fresh out the oven flakey pastry Cornish Pasty. Munchtastic!


----------



## middie (Mar 20, 2007)

Everything but BK.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> The only ones on this list that I would consider fast food joints would be KFC and Burger King.
> 
> I will occasionally eat at BK or Wendys. They both can be decent if you get food that is made fresh and not sitting under the lamps. Even then it is very hit or miss, but when you get one that is made well and is hot then they can taste alright.


 

GB:

I think you are correct.  I got carried away with the fast part of the description, which applies to the preparation of the food.

The only thing I get at Wendy's is the spicy chicken sandwich,  I think it's very good.


----------



## sattie (Mar 20, 2007)

Another vote for pizza... but then it depends what kind of mood I am in!!!


----------



## corazon (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a big Sonic fan, purely because they make the greatest chocolate cokes. Their tatertots with melted cheese are good too.

Sadly, there are no Sonics here. Our fave place is called Boomer's. It a local place. They have waffle fries. yum.  I guess it's not exactly fast food, since they don't have a bunch of burgers sitting under heat lamps.  They have a drive up and they make your order fresh.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2007)

We don't have a lot of the places around me. No Hardees or White Castle or many I see on TV.... And BK is the only show in my little town  
I can eat at any of the typical ones around me *except *BK.... can't stand that artificial smoke flavor or whatever it is. 

Where I go and what I get all depends if I'm in the mood for a Big Mac or a few dollar double cheesburgers, maybe a double cheese, lettuce, tomato, mayo from Wendys (and of course their chile).... I can handle them all  , but I absolutely LOVE Taco Bell, or like I call them, Taco he!!  Not as good as I make, but then what fast food is? It's more a craving than anything I think.

My name is pacanis and I'm a taco fiend


----------



## Constance (Mar 20, 2007)

Every once in a while, I crave a McDonalds Quarter Pounder with Cheese, and I love their fries. 
I also like Long John Silvers now and then. 
Wendy's makes a good burger most of the time, and I also like their baked potatoes. 

When we're traveling, we eat quite a few meals at Cracker Barrels. They're not really fast food, but one can count on a good meal there. DH and I both usually need to stretch our legs anyway.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2007)

Burger king and Subway....if Subway counts.


----------



## Run_Out (Mar 20, 2007)

We have a Mexican Food place, Rosas, great tacos... We don't do much fast food maybe a Chick Filet at the mall.

later


----------



## spryte (Mar 20, 2007)

In-N-Out... or almost any Roberto's, Alberto's, Hilberto's... in So Cal!

But none of those are anywhere near me now!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 20, 2007)

_I usually don't do burgers, but DH loves them..So if I have to, it's In and Out for us..Me I'll eat Arbys plain roast beef with horsey sauce or philly cheese steak at the local mall..our A&W offers a great chilli dog. We don't do a lot of fast food. It's usually  if we have a ton of errands on a saturday, but mostly we eat in.._
_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Mar 20, 2007)

Same here, kads - In & Out. I do like fillet o' fish & yoshi-something-or-other for their noodle bowls. Once in awhile, I have to have a Pink's hot dog.

Pinks Hot Dogs

SUPER SPECIALS​*Huell (Howser) Dog** - 2 hot dogs **Chili, cheese, mustard, onions in one bun*

*MUSHROOM SWISS DOG - grilled mushrooms,**mayo, one slice Swiss cheese*

*THREE DOG NIGHT 3 hot dogs, wrapped in a giant tortilla, 3 slices of cheese, 3 slices of bacon, chili & onions*

*The TODAY Show Dog* *- 2 hot dogs in one bun **mustard, onions, chili, cheese & guacamole*

*The Johnny Grant Dog **Topped with yummy coleslaw & chopped tomatoes*

*Martha Stewart Dog **10" Stretch Dog, relish, onions, bacon **chopped tomatoes, sauerkraut & sour cream*

*MULLHOLLAND DRIVE DOG - 10" STRETCH dog grilled onions, grilled mushrooms, nacho cheese & bacon*

*THE OZZY SPICY DOG** - Spicy Polish Dog, **Nacho cheese, American cheese, grilled onions,**guacamole & chopped tomatoes*

*Rosie O'Donnell LONG ISLAND DOG **10" Stretch Dog, topped with mustard, **onions, chili and sauerkraut*

*The "Planet Hollywood" Dog **Polish Sausage, grilled onions, grilled mushrooms, bacon & cheese (add jalapenos 25¢)*

*Lord of the "RINGS" Dog **10" Stretch Dog, Yummy BBQ sauce **toppped with onion rings*

*Patt Morrison Baja Veggie Dog (VEGAN) **topped w/fresh guacamole, chopped tomatoes and chopped onions*


----------



## jkath (Mar 20, 2007)

I must admit, I do get the taco bell cravings....hey, pacanis....I'll be right over.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> I must admit, I do get the taco bell cravings....hey, pacanis....I'll be right over.


 
 
Back in "the day", one of the local bars had 10 tacos and a pitcher of beer for 6 bucks.  I had 18 of those bad boys.  No problem finishing the beer though  
Nowadays I'm lucky to eat 5 homemade ones... the jumbo shells of course


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 20, 2007)

KFC is my favorite. They have the best gravy.
Also like Jason Deli. Nice fresh organic food. The Southwest Chicken Chili is to die for.
But then again those McD's fries are pretty darn good too


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I like any of them, nasty as they are!! I love Burger King and Taco Bueno.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 20, 2007)

This usually comes down to two things: the phase the moon is in, or how much alcohol I have imbibed in the last 24-48 hours.  I so crave Taco Bell crunchwrap supremes, and a close second are arby's curly fries smothered beyond recognition in horsey sauce.  Sonic makes me horribly sick everytime- besides the fact I lived on corn dogs and coneys expecting my child.  Otherwise, it is usually a regretful event if I get a wild, irresistable hair to eat something that takes less than 2 minutes to prepare.


----------



## The Z (Mar 20, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Same here, kads - In & Out. I do like fillet o' fish & yoshi-something-or-other for their noodle bowls.



If you're thinking of Yoshinoya... then *YUK*! 
(in my best Simon Cowell accent, which is pretty good actually - "that was abso-lutely dreadful")
We just had one of those places open up near UNLV campus.  It's across the street from a truly excellent fast food-ish sushi place called "East Boy".

East Boy is very near an In-N-Out which, at burger time, is my first choice in 'fast' food.  Their milk shakes are pretty yumm-o too!

It's pretty handy working so near the college campus.  Always a good source of good, economical fast eateries.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 20, 2007)

I love Bk double whoppers with cheese its about 1200 calories but I hafto also have the fries I only get to eat 1 about once every 2-3 years usually because Im on a road trip and eat what ever I can get when Im hungry and its a great excuse.I do have a Sonic Cheese burger once in a while with green chili not jalapenos you can get them here in New Mexico also here in NM is Blakes Lota burger chain.As always with green chili


----------



## morela (Mar 20, 2007)

Hardees has Ostrich? Wow I never knew and don't think there is one near me now.

I love Culvers for their butter burger but can't eat that often. I dont even want to think of how much butter they actually use!


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 20, 2007)

*fast food i like.....*

McDonalds Fries..but i have ate them in over a year.

A real tasting BBQ place around here called hickory river. The have a variety of BBQ places and this is the one that really taste like bbq. We have smokey bones and corkies to which both are horride.


Sub Places (if you call that fast food except subway )

Chicago Style (Chicago Style Fast food which included Gyros, Hot Dogs, and Italian Beef Sandwiches)

Ncage


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 20, 2007)

I only admit this when I am alone in the dark and the rest of the house is asleep......

Popeyes Fried Chicken.

There, I said it.....now someone turn on the light.


I've also been known to toss back quite the sack full of white castles, as long as it is later than 11pm, and earlier than 5am.   It's all about that 'dark' think.


----------



## ladyhand (Mar 21, 2007)

morela said:
			
		

> Hardees has Ostrich? Wow I never knew and don't think there is one near me now.


 
My bad Fuddruckers has the Ostrich and Hardees has the buffalo chicken sandwich. Though I tend to like more the buffalo because of the spicy hot sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I only admit this when I am alone in the dark and the rest of the house is asleep......
> 
> Popeyes Fried Chicken.
> 
> There, I said it.....now someone turn on the light...


 

Sadly, several Popeye's opened around her years ago and quickly closed again.  In the brief time they were here, I really enjoyed their spicy chicken and red beans and rice.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 21, 2007)

Quizno's? Does that qualify? Love their Steak House Dip sandwich!


----------



## mish (Mar 21, 2007)

_


			
				The Z said:
			
		


			If you're thinking of Yoshinoya... then *YUK*!
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				The Z said:
			
		

> _(in my best Simon Cowell accent, which is pretty good actually - "that was abso-lutely dreadful")_
> We just had one of those places open up near UNLV campus. It's across the street from a truly excellent fast food-ish sushi place called "East Boy".
> 
> East Boy is very near an In-N-Out which, at burger time, is my first choice in 'fast' food. Their milk shakes are pretty yumm-o too!
> ...


 
Tell me how you really feel.  The price of food in Vegas is so ridiculously inexpensive (last time I was there), I would sooner p/u a steak, lobster tail, salad & garlic bread for $8.00 downtown - to go, rather than buy a couple of burgers in L.A. A place I liked, for a hot dog (that came w a beer, yuck), was The Boardwalk on the strip for 99 cents.  Don't know if it's around anymore. For $3.99, there used to be an all you can eat champagne buffet - prime rib & everything under the sun -- & the food was excellent. The hotel is probably gone now, but you pretty much have your pick of economical food in your neck of the woods.


----------



## mraa (Mar 21, 2007)

We love Church's chicken, Long John Silvers, Jack in the Box, and Whataburger.  DD loves 'fies' from just about anywhere.  For pizza, we LOVE Pizza Patron, because their pizzas are cheap and big, even though they accept pesos now ...


----------



## dgregory (Mar 22, 2007)

always suppor the local independant food places - local market stalls - super fresh scrummy fodder


----------

